# 8+5 - totally lost symptoms



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Since my BFP every day I've had "something". Mostly it's been sore boobs, stomach cramps on and off, nausea at varying times through the day and bloating and also peeing twice in the night. 

Today my trousers are done up (normal trousers), I slept through, my boobs don't hurt (they've gone down) and I don't have any even slight nausea. 

I am freaking myself out.  My mum just shouted at me and told me to pull myself together so now I'm in tears at work. 

I don't know what to do.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

your symptoms can come and go day by day in early pregnancy, so it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong. If things are still the same next week, see your go
and they may be able to organise a scan to reassure you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks EmilyCaitlin.

I couldn't get through to anyone on the weekend so I've booked myself a private scan on Thursday. A few symptoms have crept back (sore boobs, tiredness and slight cramps) so I am slightly happier but I still have 1% worry so for £99 it's worth it for peace of mind.

Thanks again

Bellini xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Definitely! Hope all goes well,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello! Just wanted to update you. First of all thank you so much for your advice. I truly do appreciate it.

Well, the little monkey is now 27mm and measuring perfect for dates. We HEARD the heartbeat and got NINE amazing photos of him/her. 2 with the heartbeat graph underneath taken at the time we first heard it beating and 2 amazing 4-D ones!  We saw the head and body forming as well as 4 little arm/leg buds and one of the buds was definately waving at us!!!   

Yes, monkey does look a bit like a fuzzy frog, but it all feels real now and I'm going to bite the bullet and wear maternity trousers for work tomorrow rather than suffering in normal ones that haven't done up in 3 weeks!

Best £99 I've ever spent.

Love Bellini xxx (9+4 and ecstatic)


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations!! Bet you are so relieved!!!!! Let's hope he/she behaves from
now on! xx


----------

